
Adobe Acquires Behance For More Than $150 Million. - vinnylohan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/21/adobe-acquired-portfolio-service-behance-for-more-than-150-million-in-cash-and-stock/
======
deveshz
Indeed a big news for Designer community. Behance has the power to put all the
designers at one place. I am sure, they love Adobe as well.

